# Clan Skryre Blog



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

So my gaming club is doing a tale of 13 gamers which was sparked by 8th edition. We each have 10 months to paint 2000pts. You can paint a unit or 200pts per month.

I have chosen to do a Skryre themed skaven army. This will be my first WFB army and the first proper time playing it. I have always liked skaven and when they got an update I thought about starting them. This was the perfect motivation.

Here is the list I am aiming to build.

Lord
Warlord,enchanted Shield,warlitter,foul pendant,weeping blade 195
Heroes
Engineer-level 2, Shadow pendant, Warp energy condenser-150
Chieftain- BSB, Stormbanner,Great Weapon-124

Core
25 Clanrats,spears,shields,full command,Doomflayer-200

25 Clanrats,spears,shields,full command,Warpfire thrower-215

25 Clanrats,spears,shields,Full command , Poisoned Wind Mortar-210 

20 slaves-40
20 Slaves-40
15xGiant Rats, 2 Pack Masters-61

Special
5xWarplock Jezzails-100
5xWarplock Jezzails-100
10x Poisoned Wind Globadiers, bombardier,death globe-130
7x Poisoned Wind Globadiers-70

Rare
Doom Wheel-150
Doom Wheel-150
Warplighting cannon-90
2000



I tried to include all the units I loved and some that I knew would make cool conversions such as the warlitter. I also have some cool ideas for the slaves. I may mess around with the Poison wind guys as I am not sure there unit size is right but for now I will leave them.

I will be writing up some fluff for this army which will be based on actually ingame events so that will have to wait till I get a few games in.

Here is a picture of some Poison Wind Globadiers they are still work in progress but I dont have much left to do. Just need to finish the sword handles,fur,give the robes a very waterdowned brown wash and finish the actually globes. Also need to base them, not sure on what theme I am going for. One question do you think they look better with a small amount of blue or blue sleeves as well.










I got started on a Clanrat regiment today. Got 3 nearly done just need to do two more shields and finish there spears. Also not happy with the face on the one on the right.












I did these guys quick and to a fairly standard quality as they will be at the back of a 25 strong unit. I am not sure on the bases I like them but I think they blend in with the clanrats. Maybe I should add some kind of flock or something.

This month I am aimming to paint 20 clanrats and 5 Globadiers


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

always nice to see fantasy models, sir, i'll be watching this thread with interest.

and yeah, a different base colour will make the models stand out more. i'd even suggest painting the rats on the base a different colour [black or grey] as well, to distinguish them from the clanrats.

i also dig the globadier with more blue [the middle one] - when seen next to clanrats and such, it will really help to link all the units in the army together.

can't wait to see some more :grin:


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks, I also agree with the bases. I am not of fan of these bases, I will finish the regiment in the same style with a movement tray and find a easier base for the rest of the army.

I have done some more work on my Clanrats and tried my first bit of free hand with the Banner. These arnt done the banner pole still needs more work and the unit needs to be tidied up.


















Here is a picture of my small Skaven army so far. Still need to base the RO and PG.


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

Those bases look so cool. Those rat ogres look pretty awesome as well + rep for you :good:


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice work so far. I really like the violent green spots against the fairly drab coclours, they pop out really well and it ties the army together nicely.

I think the polearms would look really cool with a little of the green on the ends, sort of a dripping poison effect, but with no real knowledge of skaven i don't know if that's fluffy or not


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

i like the free hand banner. i think you did a nice job with it. Nice color scheme so this should be a great looking army.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Hey guys long time since I have done any painting on my Skaven. I have been trying out Malifaux and that has been taking all my painting time, nearly got my first crew all done.

Well any way the first month is up on my gaming clubs tale of 13 games so we all had to post our first 200 pts. My first idea had been to paint 20 clan rats and then a weapon team of some kind plus 3 globadiers.
I decided when I saw the model pictures from Island of Blood to not buy any more clanrats or slaves and just wait for LOB to come out. I have already got someone to swap the HE with for more skaven, so I thought I may as well wait for the cheaper clanrats.
So I finished up the 12 clanrats I have started and did the champion then painted an Assassin,packmaster and Masterbred Rat Ogre to put my points up for the first month.
I still need to get the 7 slaves painted up but as they are only 14pts I will do then when I have some free time.



So here is my Assassin, I really like this model and I am thinking of painting up the second one I have. I think I could go back and do another highlight on the cloak but happy with him for now. I decided to go against the standard black robed assassin as I thought to blend into a clanrat unit you should really be wearing the same colours.
I still need to base him, I am thinking of putting him on a rat base to match the clanrats but will have to work out how to fit him on them. The rat bases are a really pain to paint and I am still not sure I like them.










I also finished ( need to base him still  ) the Champion for my first Clanrat regiement. Very happy with this guy, gave him a more Skryre flavoured head and a packmaster whip as I feel all the best champions need a whip to make sure there followers do what they want.









Here he is in the unit.










Here is the first of my new Packmasters for my Rat Ogre squad. I also gave him a Skryre head and a stormvermin body. Need to fix the bionic eye does not looked great in photos, may make it blue. 












Now for a photo of my first months work all together.









Assassin-120pts
12 Clanrats, full command-80pts
Pack Master, Master-Bred Rat Ogre-63pts
3 Globadiers- 30pts
Total-293 Points



For the second month my plan is to paint up a Warlock Engineer, 2 globadiers, 2 Rat Ogres and a doom wheel if I have time.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I planned to finish my slaves and basecoat my Globadiers last night. But I just could not get the energy up to paint 2pt models, so after priming and basecoating my Globadiers,
I grabbed a model I had had in my bitz box for a while. Ikit Klaw, I have always loved this model but have never gotten around to painting him. I wish I could use him as Ikit Klaw but his rules arnt great and his price tag is huge.
So I will use him as my Warlock . 

He is no where near done, so far I have just basecoated most of the colours and given a few a wash.
What I need your help on is his pistol and dagger on his chest, I just cant think of what colours to paint them.
I tested out painting a paper banner I found on GW site, not sure I like it, may be better to try and greenstuff a banner.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice work going on here 

I think the banner on Ikrit looks very good actually. For the gun and dagger i'd probbaly just go with browns and silvers, maybe do something different with the skulls on them to make them pop out a bit.

I'd probably do a little more highlighting and shading on the assassin's cloak, from the pics it's quite hard to see the depth and tell where his other arm is, but that could just be the lighting.

Also, sorry to segue - but which malifaux crew are you using? I've been looking at Warmachine and Malifaux recently and think i might be leaning towards the latter.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey, this all looks really cool. I was just about to say "hey, you're in luck, here comes Island of Blood!" but you beat me to it... by quite a while. Meh, the models look cool, and I definitely rate the banner!

Have some rep for your efforts! I still have yet to paint a whole, complete regiment (in more than four flat-colours paints + blood, that is!) in my, oh, I dunno, five years of being involved with the hobby.

Keep it up! Are you going to have any games with your Tale of 13? If yes, could you post the results? You'll probably IF any 13th spell you try and cast. In fact, the unfortunate number means as Skaven you're bound to win! :grin:


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Varakir said:


> Nice work going on here
> 
> I think the banner on Ikrit looks very good actually. For the gun and dagger i'd probbaly just go with browns and silvers, maybe do something different with the skulls on them to make them pop out a bit.
> 
> ...


Yes I am leaning towards just some browns and then sliver trim, will do something nice with the skull. 
Yep going to go back to the assassin I was being lazy with him to try and get him done for the first month.

To answear your question on Malifaux I use Sonnia Criids Witch Hunters. I have only played one game so far, got another one tomorrow. But I am loving it, finding it a great change to WFB and W40k, I also love that for a game I only have to bring 5-6 models. Much better than lugging a big carry case to work and then to the club, damn you 150 Ork boyz taking up so much room. I have also brought the Nicodem box set but have not played with him yet just painting him.
I have a log here on heresy with a few pictures of my witch hunters I will be adding to it soon nearly finished two more models for them.

Here is a link to the log.
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=68765



Yes Farseer we have some games planned, they will be every few months so we can see the progress of the armies. The first one will be on the 10th of October, we should all have 600 points painted. We are planning to use the allie rules to make some larger forces and play more narrative battles based on the models we have. We have 2 other skaven players so they will be plenty of skaven to ally with. I will make sure we take lots of photos.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Very nice looking Skaven! I love the little rats. I really love the addition of the blues to break up the browns  Try some reds and greens as well, perhaps to break up units?


----------

